# Lapdock sale



## Feyerman (Jun 7, 2011)

1saleaday.com has the Bionic Lapdock on sale for $79.99. Today only.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Hells yea just got one! That's a deal I must say.


----------



## Fate0n3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Man I would like to order but I am a little worried with ordering from there. There quite a few bad reviews that state there is a huge lack of CS. Hmmm but it is a great deal

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought a video card from that site and it was defective. Took about 2 Weeks to get a rma but after that my money was fully refunded. That was my experience for what it's worth.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## bmplekan (Jun 13, 2011)

Got the dock yesterday, no issues whatsoever.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

Got the dock today, it's pretty useless, but the purchase was smooth, I just don't actually know what I would use it for. Anybody with one of these find it useful for anything in particular?


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

1. Keyboard for extended typing.
2. Large screen for browsing, watching movies, looking at pics, etc.
3. Can attach to hdtv via hdmi, easier to input than from bionic screen.
4. Probably lots more that I can't think of right now.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

Bump.
1SaleADay has it for $60 today. I really like this device with the lapdock, wanted to pass along the info for people who may want one.


----------



## SpinningRust (Mar 16, 2012)

Joe_T said:


> Bump.
> 1SaleADay has it for $60 today. I really like this device with the lapdock, wanted to pass along the info for people who may want one.


Will it work on the Bionic? I read at one place that it won't.


----------



## SpinningRust (Mar 16, 2012)

SpinningRust said:


> Will it work on the Bionic? I read at one place that it won't.


Nevermind. Looks like it is easy to fix.


----------

